# Burton Custom Bindings....



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i ride customs right now and i love them. durable, responsive, very comfortable...just about everything you want in a binding.
the toe caps/high backs are awesome, plus you really dont need to play around with the adjustment straps too much to get them dialed in
last year i put in around 45 days on my customs and i didnt have any problems whatsoever


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Customs and I don't mix. I demoed three different pairs of the 2011's earlier this year. All three saw my rear foot's toe strap coming loose.

I suspect that it was due the massive amounts of tail presses that I was doing since I use the lean back method. I have size 10 boots and all three Customs were large.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the comments, i used customs all last season and i loved them. I was just seeing what people thought about them. I figured i would get some comments from a bunch of people bashing burton and saying how bad they are lol, guess i was wrong. @leo, i havnt had any problems with the straps coming loose, guess i should start doing some more tail presses lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I was the only one with that problem out of all the other employees that rode. But last season was the year I was dialing in my tail presses so that's why I was doing them so much. That and it's fun to just nollie into a tail press at random intervals during my runs 

The Burton hate has died down a lot here. You're still going to get hate comments when you bring it up, but it's pretty much been beaten to death around these parts.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea i understand completely. the only time ill hate on burton is when i see that kid that is decked out in all burton gear with a nice ass burton board and shit, and knowing that the only reason he bought all that is because thats the only brand he knows and his mom and dad would pay for lol


----------



## cloudspin (Oct 5, 2010)

what about the EST vs. non EST? i currently have the uninc est in large and need to switch to a medium.. anyone ride the custom est's or another est binding?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i rode mine all last season and they're great, i love the toe strap and id recommend them!


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

same here. i feel like im in more control, idk i just like them better


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

my buddy snapped his customs when he tried to frontflip off a 3 ft box, lets just say he wasn't happy. The clear plastic base plate snapped in half.
After witnessing this last season i just decided on Burton Cartel EST


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

clark3554 said:


> anyone have any comments on the burton custom bindings, good or bad, doesnt matter, just give some reasons why they are good/bad


i've had mine since 2006 and have had no problems. An excellent set of binders


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

ive rode a pair of 06's into the ground they still work great


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

i have last years model and i do have some minor issues like the toe strap coming off while riding and also that the ankle strap interferes with the hi-back


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

They felt like cheap plastic to me when I road them last year. The toe cap would ALWAYS slide up while riding, no matter how I adjusted them to my boots and how tight I made them.


----------

